# Samsung Dlp 61"



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys!! 

need some help, my friend has a samsung DLP 61" (not sure of the model) last week some of the channels turn green or red, this was only on regular channels the HD channel worked perfect, after couple of days all the channels when out , so he call tech and the person told him it was the lamp, so he order one , change the lamp and nothing happened so he call me to check it out , I install the old lamp back to see if the lamp was in the right place, you can see the lamp on, the fans are working, the lamp light on the front flashes for about two minutes and goes out and after 30 to 50 seconds another light comes on Standby/temp, I have no clue of what its going on with it, I told him to disconnect the power for couple hours and see if it just need to be reset, left the tv unplug for 12 hours turn it on and the HD channels are working again but no regular channels:scratch:
any ideas on whats going on??:help: 

(He has cable)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

He has digital cable with an HD Box?


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

WillyD said:


> He has digital cable with an HD Box?


He has one box, digital/HD.


----------

